# Are there old, beat-up, dirty Uber cars in your city?



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

I get complaints all of the time about drivers with old, dirty, worn-out cars. No door handles, non-functioning door handles, no working radio or a/c. Power windows not working. Torn cloth seats. Super dirty cars with junk and trash everywhere. I'm in Baton Rouge. I doubt this is happening in NYC, Chicago or L.A. Passengers have told me that they don't want to complain because they know that the driver is trying to earn money.

Last night I picked up a nice older couple from a restaurant. They were on their second Uber ride. They said that they would have taken a cab this time if their usually cab driver was available. They described their first Uber experience as uncomfortable. They said that the driver was "shady" and that his war was a late 90's model that sounded like it was on its last breath. The door handle was broken so the driver had to come around and let her out. There was trash in the back seat.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Not in Nyc, some fools buy new Chevy Suburbans, my friend was using his Mercedes S550 for uber.
He just does uber to be affiliated with a base to get his TLC plates and diamond. Maybe I should move to Baton Rouge and drive my 1979 Chevy van for Uber, they can sit on a milk crate in the back.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I would think if a car has consistent mechanical and cleanliness issues that the driver would get deactivated. Maybe in your market Uber is too desperate to cut anyone loose. As a rider, if I was paying to be in a car with no a/c, then that's an automatic 1* in my book. It would not take very many 1's to take down someone who's driving a broken down vehicle if they're relatively new.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I get the same complaints from pax all the time as well. Except they are talking about taxi cabs, not Uber. I have to agree with them that the general caliber of taxi cabs in Baton Rouge leaves much to be desired. So far I haven't heard of any Uber car horror stories in town.

Last weekend I picked up a really nice couple, both looked like they are around 40. The wife was genuinely blown away by how clean the inside of my car was. Mine was her first ever Uber ride. They ended up tipping me $20 on a $27 fare.


----------



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

There is an old, beat-up former police cruiser driving around. The a/c is broken and the windows do not roll down. Riders talk about this guy all of the time. He's a nice guy but his car is a wreck. He's been driving here for months.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Maybe in your market Uber is too desperate to cut anyone loose.


I happen to drive in the same market and trust me, Uber is far from desperate to cut anyone loose. The oversupply of drivers over here is getting ridiculous.

Thinking about the OP a bit more, I have heard of stories of Uber drivers showing up in cars different from the ones registered with Uber.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

When I signed up they specifically said "No Crown Victorias". I'm assuming this is so no X drivers are in former cabs or former police cars. Crown Vics can be very nice and comfortable though.


----------



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

I forgot to add that the couple did not want to complain to Uber because the driver told them he was driving to feed his kids. I don't fault the drivers at all. I'm just curious as to why Uber would allow these kinds of vehicles in the "fleet."


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Markbrla said:


> There is an old, beat-up former police cruiser driving around. The a/c is broken and the windows do not roll down. Riders talk about this guy all of the time. He's a nice guy but his car is a wreck. He's been driving here for months.


I haven't heard of this particular guy. Pax could get a heat stroke riding in this car come summertime.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Uber doesn't look at the vehicles. Although my Escape is like new inside & out, they don't know this because they have never inspected the vehicle personally, and have never asked for photos of the vehicle either. IMHO, there should be some sort of regular inspection of the vehicles where a representative from Uber verifies that the car is in good cosmetic and working condition.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Crown Victorias are beautiful cars.


----------



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

I was told that Uber was going to inspect my vehicle. That never happened.


----------



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

I used to see an old white Chevy Caprice hanging out at the airport. I thought "there is no way this is the car listed on the driver's account."


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

lol I love these cars that make you look like an undercover cop.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I love the old Caprices. If/when I ever become independently wealthy and I own a dozen cars (heck, I already own 5), one of them will be a mint condition 1990 Caprice with the full 9C1 Police Package.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Crown Victorias are beautiful cars.


town cars are beautiful cars , crown victorias are good cars


----------

